# "Y" splitting subs



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a pb2000 on the way, can't wait by the way, and now using a polk micro pro 4000 for front sub and micro pro 1000 for rear. Question is, can I use a "y" splitter so I can use the pb2000 and micro pro 4000 for fronts? If so, how would I calibrate them? I'm powering my system with a Yamaha rxa2000, thanks in advance


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you use a Y splitter to send signal to both subwoofers. Yes. Should you do that? Not in this case.

Those two subwoofers will have vastly different capabilities and sound profiles, to the point where I suspect it would be audible. When running a multi-sub setup you really want to have them be the same unit, otherwise the 'lesser' one will drag down the overall sound quality and inevitably run out of steam before the better one will. Balancing disparate subwoofers is not all that easy either, so there's that to consider as well.


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Guess I need to look into another pb2000 then. I like the micro pro 4000 but it wont go as low as the pb2000. Also, it bounces all over the floor even with a subdued, I'm thinking it's from the bottom radiator, and it makes a flapping noise when being pushed a little which I believe is coming from the composite cone.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

theJman said:


> When running a multi-sub setup you really want to have them be the same unit, otherwise the 'lesser' one will drag down the overall sound quality...


What Jman said. This post shows graphs to prove it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I did call svs and first time dealing with them and as people say about their great service is true! I told Jack or jake, one of those names lol, my situation as explained here and he said I would be able to run the micro pro and pb2000 together in the fronts and get them sounding good with some work but I opted to get another pb2000 (which they still gave me the extra 100 off on the purchase of the second sub) to make things easier and I'm not totally happy with the mp4000 in how it makes a flapping noise and bounces all over the floor. The pb2000 will dig deeper and hopefully more punchy as the mp4000 is punchy. I was really surprised with SVS that they didn't even try to sell me another sub but instead rather help me out with what I had, they are very knowledgeable and you know your not dealing with a box store!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Slyder01 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I did call svs and first time dealing with them and as people say about their great service is true! I told Jack or jake, one of those names lol, my situation as explained here and he said I would be able to run the micro pro and pb2000 together in the fronts and get them sounding good with some work but I opted to get another pb2000


Not sure I would consider bad advice to be great service - because for sure trying to run those two subs together isn't a good idea - but to each his own I suppose. Either way, you ultimately made the right choice by _not_ listening to him and getting another PB2000. That is going to be one very nice setup. :T


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

the subs sound awesome! Just for kicks I hooked the mp 4000 up to the rear and didn't even know it was there. Since I'm not going to run a rear sub, should I set the 2 pb2000 in the front as "monaural" or "left and right" in the receiver? Or maybe even try one in the front and one in the rear, but the thing is the rear one would be behind a section couch


----------

